

Pycha: A library for making charts with Python - nickb
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pycha/0.2.0

======
ardit33
nice. I like python a lot. Needs some tighten-ing up as a language, but it is
very easy to get started.

Python 3000 (coming next year), seems to be very promissing.

------
palish
.. And not a single screenshot. Ouch.

------
dhouston
any sample output?

~~~
mov
there are some examples of output (horizontal and vertical barchart, line
chart and pie chart) at the package's example directory

